# Peter Alliss RIP.



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

https://mol.im/a/9023181
Very sad news. I could happily listen to Peters voice for hours. So calming yet interesting and amusing. Legend.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

He will be sadly missed by golfers and audiences, such a placid guy with great humour.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

THE voice of golf. Very sad


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Will be greatly missed. Full of knowledge but cracking sense of humour with it.


----------

